# "A First For Me - On The Water Today"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Great fishing today in SAB and the back lakes. Despite a two and a half month long battle royale with endless pods of Black Drum in the back lakes, I can't seem to get away from them even when working the big water for Trout. Today I was witness to something I had never seen before despite thousands of days on the water.

Working SAB shell for Trout, we stumbled into a couple of big supersize Black Drum Bulls. We hooked two and landed them both despite being way "under geared". As we were "jail breaking" a shell reef, one of the guests said what's that tailing on the back side of the reef? I looked up two see a "sea of tails" on the surface and it was a large school of the big lumbering behemoth Black Drum. They were very lazily flipping tails and rolling on their sides, even upside down at times. We didn't seem to bother them and they continued these antics with a few joining us on the windward side of the reef. No more takers though. It was truly an awe inspiring sight to see tails 8" across lazily flipping on top of the water. How awesome is that!

*Trout*

We managed a solid box to 22" working shell of varying depths using artificial and PCS. We hit a tide plateau late into the trip and that pretty much knocked them down.

Hope the late week is a good one for you, come see us when you get a chance!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Reinforcing Weather*

Great day on the water yesterday but we've got some game changing weather on the horizon including Northerly winds to 25 knots for the weekend and predominant Northerly wind direction through early next week. The system is coming in from the Pacific which most of the time means a good chance of rain.

Today the lodge is fishing Day 2 of the TSC & Oil States guests then we welcome Tom T. and guests tomorrow; Dean C. and guests from Austin; Tim B. and guests; Shannon H. from Marble Falls; Jim K and a 7 boat trip for Sunday; Schlumberger on Monday and outdoor writers with Texas Sportsman Magazine, Ft. Worth Star, and San Marcos news on Tuesday.

Getting ready to hit it this morning, best wishes.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Winds Are Building, Fish Know What's Up!*

Blowing 14.3 and gusting to 17 and some change at this time.

Toughest day in the back marsh of the year today. Back lakes are going tannin and rusty clearish, grasses are growing like mad and starting to slick in mats on the surface. Scattered pods of late turned into scattered singles and ill placed at that. Most all areas completely devoid of either Redfish or Black Drum. These conditions are a sure sign the seasons are changing and we will be making abrupt transitions in double quick time. This move on the part of the fish and us as it relates to the calendar is 2-3 weeks advanced. Any attempts at fish in the near term on the part of recs should be focused deeper and not shallower because I can assure you they are not shallow. Double checking the upper marshes in the Welders area proved pointless as well, poor grass development, stained rusty tannin water and very few fish to speak of. Deeper areas bordering the ICW may be coughing up a very few but others will have to figure that one out.

The question on my mind is how "done are they" and will the North winds of the weekend re-ignite what has to this point been pretty hot fishing? We shall see possibly as soon as tomorrow.

KK


----------

